# Anyone using Low Sweat - Like CP base?



## bodybym (May 30, 2010)

I'm thinking about switching to a Low Sweat soap in both white and clear and wondered if anyone out there was using it and how you like it?

Thanks!


----------



## pops1 (May 31, 2010)

I use the LCP only the opaque because Australia doesn't get the clear until the end of June we are a bit backwards here in relation to soap supplies.
I find it great ,some find it a little drying but l always add oils to it and l have never had this problem.


----------



## bombus (Jun 1, 2010)

I bought some of both from Brambleberry. The clear looks and cuts exactly like
any other I have used. The white has a different "feel". It breaks as it is cut,
but makes up nice, has good suds & holds scent well. It didn't sweat here during 
our very wet spring. Other MP does. I don't have hot and humid weather
here in northern CA. Our summers are dry.


----------



## llineb (Jun 2, 2010)

I usually buy Wisteria Lane's hard as milled soap and LOVE it!  I live in TN and it is soooo humid here.  I have had some of it for more than 6 months and it was just in an open ended bag with no problems.  I went to re order and they use Fed ex ground so my 50lb box was going to cost $49.00 to mail.  So, I just ordered from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  I read the reviews and it looks like the Ultra white and pro glycerin soaps are hard and low sweat...I'll let ya know.  If you are ordering a small amount I would definitely recommend the Wisteria Lane!


----------



## bodybym (Jun 2, 2010)

Actually, I'm looking at buying from the supplier and it's about a $450 investment - so I want to make sure that I'm going to like it before I buy it. I might just buy a couple pounds and play with it first.


----------



## bodybym (Jun 6, 2010)

llineb said:
			
		

> I usually buy Wisteria Lane's hard as milled soap and LOVE it!  I live in TN and it is soooo humid here.  I have had some of it for more than 6 months and it was just in an open ended bag with no problems.  I went to re order and they use Fed ex ground so my 50lb box was going to cost $49.00 to mail.  So, I just ordered from Wholesalesuppliesplus.com.  I read the reviews and it looks like the Ultra white and pro glycerin soaps are hard and low sweat...I'll let ya know.  If you are ordering a small amount I would definitely recommend the Wisteria Lane!



The soap from Wisteria Lane is the same as I am looking at buying direct from the supplier - so that's good to know that you liked it.


----------



## ChrisShepp (Jun 8, 2010)

I have used Bramble Berry's LCP white base.  Of course, this is just my personal opinion and not meant to offend anyone at BB, but I don't really care for it.  I understand that M/P hs certain limitations by its very nature.

True to it's name, it doesn't sweat - even in my super-steamy (my, that sounds dirty... ) bathroom. However, it does have a strange feel to me - not exactly 'slimey' - but for lack of a better description, it feels a bit greasy to the touch.  Even a good long sit on the drying rack doesn't change this. It also has a VERY pronounced smell on its own - in my finished bars, I can still smell it even when I use a high concentration of EO/FO. It's not a BAD smell per se, but it turns me off. It's one of the reasons I moved from M/P to CP.

YMMV


----------



## llineb (Jun 11, 2010)

bodybym said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you mind if i ask where you are buying it in bulk from the supplier?


----------



## bodybym (Jun 12, 2010)

From www.sficcorp.com - they are local to me and I can pick it up or have it delivered. 

Lots of suppliers use their MP (Brambleberry, Wisteria Lane, TKB Trading) but you have to buy 250 lbs at a time.


----------



## llineb (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks so much!!!...this might be a better way for me to order and split with some others near me!


----------



## janallyn (Jun 29, 2010)

*lcp*

i am ordering my from ca, i live in fl, (sorry this is so late) it is 450 for the soap (250 lbs) and 163 shipping, same base as bb and same as wsp


----------



## llineb (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: lcp*



			
				janallyn said:
			
		

> i am ordering my from ca, i live in fl, (sorry this is so late) it is 450 for the soap (250 lbs) and 163 shipping, same base as bb and same as wsp



how long will all that soap stay good?  I know someone on this forum told me that she only keeps her base around for 3 months and then will order new.  I was just wondering because it might take me 9 months to use 250 pounds of soap but it sure is a great price and would lower my over all cost.  How long is too long?


----------

